# Should we get rid of the table?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The 2006 Knaus we bought in 2013 had had its original large fixed table replaced by the previous owner. The three pieces that made up the original were passed on to us and since then we've stored them in our house. We're now attempting to de-clutter and are thinking its time to dump the old table. 

I've weighed it and it's a total of 28.4 kgs! Does anyone think that any future owners would want it? I believe that when in situ it can be lowered to make the bench seating into a small double bed, which could make the van a 4 berth. As it is the bench can be used as a single bed. 

What do you suggest?



Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hang on to it and pass it on to the next owner.
I had a so similar experience with the extending table in my Chausson.
The table is very lightweight but the clunky steel extending mechanism weighed a ton. I removed the extension and steelworks and fitted a new one-piece folding leg. Now its a nice light table.
If a new owner ever wants to use the van as a 2+2 then all the bits are there ready to be reinstated.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Chris I have the 2007 version of your MH and found the original table too large so made a smaller one. I've kept the original in case I sell the van. 

I don't undertand the weight of yours and mine is one piece. I am away at the moment but can give you more info and pics when I return if you want. 

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> The 2006 Knaus we bought in 2013 had had its original large fixed table replaced by the previous owner. The three pieces that made up the original were passed on to us and since then we've stored them in our house. We're now attempting to de-clutter and are thinking its time to dump the old table.
> 
> I've weighed it and it's a total of 28.4 kgs! Does anyone think that any future owners would want it? I believe that when in situ it can be lowered to make the bench seating into a small double bed, which could make the van a 4 berth. As it is the bench can be used as a single bed.
> 
> ...


We bought a used Rapido 9048DF. The previous owner had removed the table and replaced with a smaller version, but he only used the 2 single beds. The fact that he had retained the original and we were able to reinstate to make a full size double was one of the deciding factors in purchasing the MH.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks all.

Looks like we need to keep it then. I can hardly believe though that anyone would want something so heavy and cumbersome. I've just photographed the three components and will try to put them in a separate post (I haven't posted photos yet on this new site).


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow! That drag and drop was easy.

The telescopic pedestal weighs 14.7 kg

The tabletop (with short leg for bed level) weighs 7 kg

The other piece, for joining the other two pieces and moving it weighs 6.7 kg

Does anyone have and use this set up?


Chris


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah now I understand about the three pieces. The previous owner has removed the whole table assembly! 

With mine I have only replaced the table top with a smaller one. This drops down to make a single berth which is often used. The smaller top turns to differnt positions and you can still seat and dine four round it. 

Can you post what you use for a table now. One option could be to restore the pedastle with a smaller top and keep the larger one for if you sell.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The current table is a simple metal tube (probably stainless steel) that is tapered at both ends. One end fits into a 'hole' in the floor and the other into a similar housing on the underside of the table top. When not in use the pedestal fits into the wardrobe and the table top into a fitting beside the hob.

The pedestal weighs 1.2 kg and the table top 4.1 kg. So a total of 5.3 kg compared to the 28.4 kg of the previous arrangement.

I must admit when I first saw it I thought it looked a little flimsy but it has been absolutely fine. The housing on the back of the table top is fitted off-centre so the position can be adjusted to give more room for working in the kitchen area, or more room for someone sitting on the bench.

When the whole thing is removed there is a plastic cap to fit into the floor housing.

I think you can buy all the pieces as a kit from one of the motorhome / caravan accessory suppliers.



Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have the original table

Makes a bed

Except no one wants to sleep on it

It's heavy as a table

And we don't want a table unless we are eating on it
So it's in the loft

We made a new light weight one

Bought the fittings

Hey presto

One lightweight removeable table

One heavy original table in case we sell

Aldra>


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> We have the original table
> 
> Makes a bed
> 
> ...


I don't think we'd be able to get ours in the loft, it's so heavy. We've saved it so far for the reasons people have been giving, but we're trying to de-clutter and were hoping members would say that no-one would want it. We're not thinking of selling the motorhome at the moment but we are trying to sell the house so are wanting not to have useless stuff hanging around, and then having to transport it to wherever we move to.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cris

You can
We bought the fittings

And made a lighter table with the same fittings

We need it

Because I wont eat out outside


I hate insects

Flying round me


Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> Cris
> 
> You can
> We bought the fittings
> ...


We have got a lighter table which is the one we use (see the second set of photos I posted).

My problem with the original table is that it is cluttering up our utility room and I'd really like to get rid of it to the recycling centre, so I was wondering if people would advice that - apparently not.

The pedestal is the worst bit, it weighs more than 14 kg and if we decided to use it it would have to be bolted into place (presumably) and then left there. If I kept any part of it it would be the table top, as I could imagine that it could be adapted (with another couple of legs and/or something to attach it to the seats) to convert the bench seat into a wider bed, which would be handy on the odd occasion.

Chris


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We too have a similar table cluttering up our garage
We eat at the dinette table in the front.
The rear table was simply in the way so we now have an open u shaped lounge.
To convert into a double bed I " fill the gap"" with an old cot side which works perfectly and travels behind the settee back cushion.
However we will retain the original as an option when we sell it !


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks like the consensus is to hang on to it. 


Thanks everyone


Chris


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> I am away at the moment but can give you more info and pics when I return if you want.
> 
> Regards
> Andrew


I am back now at a pc so can post some pictures.

I am glad that you have decided to keep the original table as I believe it would severely limit your market if you come to sell. I had mine valued at a dealer and the first thing he said was, "have you still got the original table top?"

Obviously you are very happy with your arrangement but as you bought it with this and have not experienced the original, perhaps you may wish to see what it is like and why the previous owner decided to change it, also what I have done. This may be relevant to any new owner

The original top drops down to form a double bed however it is so large that it reduces the gangway forward to about 9" and stops access to the fridge and hob for a morning cuppa.

I couldn't live with this and made a smaller top which gave a full gangway and a single bed. The table is also easier to use when not a bed. I have used it frequently when travelling with someone I not sleeping with! Also if with a couple, they can have the double and I the single.

The swivel gives a rotation of 360 degrees and the slider assembly a movement of about 12". The positions are therefore numerous. The only difference is that I have mounted the new top at 90 degrees to the slider so the movement is along its length rather than across it.

The two PDFs show the original dimension and also the one I made. The pics show the original and the smaller one in the three main positions I tend to use. I put a curve on one side. I made the mockup in birch ply intending to test it. I was going to get one made in laminate but it was so goo I just put four coats of varnish on it instead.

I have kept the original and can swap it in minutes if need be.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The message is the same

Keep the original

Will it store under your bed ???

That would free up the present storage area

Do you want to borrow my sons??

They will get it into the loft if the door is wide enough

Our loft is a room so the access is good

The bad news is

We store all the things we can't get rid of
But will never ever be used again

Aldra>


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Space runner. Have you a photo of the one piece folding leg. Finding out how much the steel contraction for a leg weighs in our Knaus it makes think I should replace the very heavy one fitted


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> I am back now at a pc so can post some pictures.
> 
> I am glad that you have decided to keep the original table as I believe it would severely limit your market if you come to sell. I had mine valued at a dealer and the first thing he said was, "have you still got the original table top?"
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrew,

It's always really interesting to see other people's vans and modifications, especially if the have the same van.

I have been in other vans with the large removable tables and although, as tables, I like them, they do take up an awful lot of space, especially in a relatively small van like our Knaus. I love the way that our present table can easily be completely removed, giving a great sense of space.

My only regret is that without the ability to make up another double bed we can only ever sleep one other person in the van. Our bench seat has been used twice as a bed and has been adequate without any extension. John slept on it once when he went to the NEC with a friend to whom he offered the fixed double bed.

Also, once or twice a year, we take a Yorkshire granddaughter down with us to stay with her Dorset cousins, and more than once we've stopped overnight on the way. The bench seat has been fine for her. Last Summer we took my daughter as well and had to make the journey in one day as there is no room to sleep four. Fortunately there are four belted seats.

As we often hear on here, all motorhomes are a compromise. We gave up a sub 6 metre Hymer with 6 belted seats and an enormous over cab bed for the comfort of the fixed bed in the Knaus without too much extra length.

Chris


----------



## Neale57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All
Reading this post with belated interest as we have just bought a 2006 Sun Ti 600lf and can't fathom how the cushions are supposed to be laid out to form the bed.
We'd be grateful if anyone has any photos of their proper layout as we can't make them fit, what we would consider correctly.


Our table is original and rattles when driving unless dropped down onto the seat cushion to compress it slightly.
Many thanks
Neale


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Neale

I can't help you with how to make up the bed as the fixed table supplied with our Knaus was removed before we bought it. I'm replying to bump your post in the hope that someone else who does know how to make up the bed might see it and reply. Your best bet might be andrewball1000, as he has the same model. You could try sending him a personal message (PM) but you may need to become a subscriber before you can do that.

Best of luck, anyway


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Alternatively, Neale

Try starting your own thread, with a title such as 'How to form the bed with cushions' in the Knaus forum. You can find that by going to Forums > Motorhome Model Hints and Tips >Knaus


Chris


----------

